# Addictions



## C block (8 mo ago)

*hi any advice or outlook on addiction I lived with my husbands different addictions over 20 years. Supported him but now I don’t think I can’t support anymore is this bad? *


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What are they and is he still addicted?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

C block said:


> *hi any advice or outlook on addiction I lived with my husbands different addictions over 20 years. Supported him but now I don’t think I can’t support anymore is this bad? *


You've stayed probably 18 years longer than I would have put up with this ****. But that's just me.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Attend a nearby Al-Anon or Narc-Anon meeting. They are support groups for people who love alcoholics or drug addicts respectively. They will give you insight into the behaviors.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

D0nnivain said:


> Attend a nearby Al-Anon or Narc-Anon meeting. They are support groups for people who love alcoholics or drug addicts respectively. They will give you insight into the behaviors.


The key question to avoid folks guessing or assuming, *what are you stating his addictions are and timeline of each*. All at once, sequential, what are they.

Without that info, any answers already posted or are to come are moot. Flat truth there.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Whatever the addiction there is a support group for the people who love the addict.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

C block said:


> *hi any advice or outlook on addiction I lived with my husbands different addictions over 20 years. Supported him but now I don’t think I can’t support anymore is this bad? *


The key question to avoid folks guessing or assuming, *what are you stating his addictions are and timeline of each*. All at once, sequential, what are they.

Without that info, any answers already posted or are to come are moot. Flat truth there.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Let go of the wheel. 

You can't save an addict...only they can...but they have to make that choice; nobody can make it for them. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

farsidejunky said:


> Let go of the wheel.
> 
> You can't save an addict...only they can...but they have to make that choice; nobody can make it for them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


OP, is he addicted to chocolate, gaming, drinking, hunting, fishing, different hobbies, what when how long is still unknown. Guessing only so far.


----------



## ABiolarWife (7 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> Attend a nearby Al-Anon or Narc-Anon meeting. They are support groups for people who love alcoholics or drug addicts respectively. They will give you insight into the behaviors.


Yes - Al Anon kept me from losing my mind at the worst of my husband's drinking. But I am so proud of him. Back in April he hit 28 years sober. He has worked so hard and he has put that behind him completely. He is a man of strength and character and that character really showed up in sobriety.


----------



## Sundevin (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> What are they and is he still addicted?


depends on the nature of addictions


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP has only made the original post back on May 1st, no others, likely hit and run.


----------



## lukeyandlost (3 mo ago)

C block said:


> *hi any advice or outlook on addiction I lived with my husbands different addictions over 20 years. Supported him but now I don’t think I can’t support anymore is this bad? *


Seems not smart to leave after all of that time. Why are you moving to divorce now? How did you support him to be an addict? Did you get him a lottery winning?


----------

